
An AI Epidemiologist Sent the First Warnings of the Wuhan Virus - amandavinci
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-epidemiologist-wuhan-public-health-warnings/
======
lowdose
Article mentions a Canadian competitor that actually published a warning.

Would be interesting when Bluedot also starts forcasting instead of explaining
after the fact.

Could very well that their runway is limited and the CEO wants to keep his lab
open with additional Masayoshi money.

Instead of a lazy press release cover it is a lost opportunity for this
journalist, because an in depth story how these AI competitors function in the
real world sounds very interesting.

------
jkaptur
I don't say this lightly, but it's irresponsible to report on this without
addressing the possibility of the Texas Sharpshooter effect.

